# Pet for a 12yo?



## dyz (Nov 5, 2014)

Evening all, 

I'm looking for suggestions for a pet for a 12yo boy. We already have a corn snake (mine) and dog which he helps out with (walking, bathing, cleaning up, grooming).

We're thinking about a pet he could keep in his room. He expressed interest in a beaded dragon, however, I've vetoed that (live food kept in house - he's a bit clumsy so the crickets would end up all over the house sooner rather than later, daily feedings - problems whilst on holiday).

I'm all for him getting a corn as well (I know the snake and can help if need be), but there's already one corn in the house.

Can you suggest other animals? Requirements would be that similar of a corn snake:
- low maintenance, 
- infrequent feeding, 
- not live food, 
- a set up that can be automated (lights, temperature), if I can build it myself it's a bonus,
- if it's relatively quiet that would be a bonus (ie not like a guinea pig).

I already know an aquarium and spiders are a no.


Can you help? Ta!


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

Ij carpet is a good shout. not too big and imo the staffy of the snake world. Really docile well behaved snake and they don't hide away.


----------



## ArronM (Jan 14, 2017)

dyz said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions for a pet for a 12yo boy. We already have a corn snake (mine) and dog which he helps out with (walking, bathing, cleaning up, grooming).
> 
> ...


I'd go down the route of maybe a Milk snake, or a King snake bare in mind they can be nippy at times.

Royal Python is my next option, can be fussy feeders yet all of mine have never had much problem bar while in shed. 

I would certainly consider a Royal, some lovely morphs out there too. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

What about a Naja Naja? Nice small species barely ever bite? 



On a serious note: What about a Nice Royal/Ball Python? 'Can' Be calm or another corn snake? a milk snake, some of the easier to keep rat snakes?



~Tom


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

ArronM said:


> I'd go down the route of maybe a Milk snake, or a King snake bare in mind they can be nippy at times.
> 
> Royal Python is my next option, can be fussy feeders yet all of mine have never had much problem bar while in shed.
> 
> I would certainly consider a Royal, some lovely morphs out there too. Hope this helps you.





Ex0tic said:


> What about a Naja Naja? Nice small species barely ever bite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you think these are stock replies that accompany every post asking. :whistling2:

So they were looking for an alternative?:whip:


----------



## ArronM (Jan 14, 2017)

Inventor said:


> Don't you think these are stock replies that accompany every post asking. :whistling2:
> 
> So they were looking for an alternative?:whip:




Not really, they stated similar requirements to a corn snake, so I have my opinion.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Naja Naja is simple care <:


----------



## Adamj1250 (Jan 15, 2017)

I started out with a Cali King when I was 12 and have never had any issue with them. As Arron mentioned can be a bit nippy when smaller but with regular handling they are so docile. Very inquisitive snakes as well.

Although the Naja Naja is an amazing shout :biteme:


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I brought my 7 year old a Atheris Chlorechis the other day. He free handles it and gives it kisses every hour  He's called Garry The Garden Snake


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ex0tic said:


> I brought my 7 year old a Atheris Chlorechis the other day. He free handles it and gives it kisses every hour  He's called Garry The Garden Snake


Someone is telling porkies here on all fronts! For a start you don't have a 7 year old:devil:


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

It's just a joke mate, I don't plan on having one either.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Why the jokes in a very serious thread ...


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Apologies.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

No worries ..


----------



## dyz (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, anything else (non snake) you can suggest?


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Beardies, Leopard geckos, Picture geckos, Crested geckos. 


It depends how hold able you want one to be ?


----------



## dyz (Nov 5, 2014)

Ex0tic said:


> Beardies, Leopard geckos, Picture geckos, Crested geckos.
> 
> It depends how hold able you want one to be ?


They are a no, because of requiring daily feeding and lice food (see first post).

I agree, a snake would be perfect but is there another animal with similar husbandry/feeding requirements?


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

Have you looked at things like stick insects?


----------



## Calli1984 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd say crested gecko. Just needs a small exo terra, bang some soil and sticks in and they eat powdered food you mix with water. You can go on holiday and just give it a heavy spray of water and put some cling film over the vent mesh. You don't need any special lights or heat unless it gets really cold at night you can stick a little heat mat on the side if it does


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Train millipedes


----------



## Calli1984 (Jan 19, 2017)

GT2540 said:


> Train millipedes


To do what? :mf_dribble:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Calli1984 said:


> To do what? :mf_dribble:


Tap dance,


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I think inverts would be the best bet, especially stick insects and cockroaches, although millipedes and beetles would make good choices too I suppose (not much experience with them). 

That being said, if he wants a true pet invertebrates are a poor choice, and IMO so are reptiles.

Fantastic animals but not so much interactive and often inactive and 'boring' to some people. Having a snake yourself he obviously knows this though, so maybe this isn't too much of an issue.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

FishForLife2001 said:


> I think inverts would be the best bet, especially stick insects and cockroaches, although millipedes and beetles would make good choices too I suppose (not much experience with them).
> 
> That being said, if he wants a true pet invertebrates are a poor choice, and IMO so are reptiles.
> 
> ...


Agreed. So many of our rescues come from kids (and adults) that got bored. Not suggesting the animal would end up dumped, just that something more interactive might be better. Can't do better for kid's pets than a couple of rats. They are active, sociable, trainable and as long as they are kept in a pair or group, are equally happy not being handled for a period of time too. Does depends on your definition of low maintenance as they would need cleaning out at least once a week, maybe more, depending on your set up.

On the other hand, depends on the kid. I got my first reptile, a Leopard Gecko at 9 and never looked back.


----------



## dyz (Nov 5, 2014)

Calli1984 said:


> I'd say crested gecko. Just needs a small exo terra, bang some soil and sticks in and they eat powdered food you mix with water. You can go on holiday and just give it a heavy spray of water and put some cling film over the vent mesh. You don't need any special lights or heat unless it gets really cold at night you can stick a little heat mat on the side if it does


Hmmm... I thought they needed live food (crickets)?


----------



## dyz (Nov 5, 2014)

hoopdad said:


> Have you looked at things like stick insects?


No, but will research, thanks.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

My money would go on a beaut little baby Royal python . .. a good feeder / eater and you're good to go . 

Thinking out of the box maybe an Axolotl !?! Although are you ruling out just fish or all aquatics ?


----------



## grahamhypher (Dec 30, 2008)

*My 2p says hognose!*

My choice in retrospect would be a western hognose, probably a female, nice size less likely to go off food. Interesting to watch, active. On the feeding side of things, you can usually dump the food in and forget about it as they like it a bit smelly. Fun to handle. All the best


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

grahamhypher said:


> My choice in retrospect would be a western hognose, probably a female, nice size less likely to go off food. Interesting to watch, active. On the feeding side of things, you can usually dump the food in and forget about it as they like it a bit smelly. Fun to handle. All the best




Mildly venomous - rear fanged though ?? For a 12 year old ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grahamhypher (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe I've been lucky, but I never even came close to getting bitten. I had no reason to be near one where there was any real possibility. Does anyone get bitten by Hognoses? I'm not being saracastic, it really never crossed my mind.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

grahamhypher said:


> Maybe I've been lucky, but I never even came close to getting bitten. I had no reason to be near one where there was any real possibility. Does anyone get bitten by Hognoses? I'm not being saracastic, it really never crossed my mind.



Pretty sure one of our members was bitten by a Hoggie and ended up in a terrible state ... Hospitalised I seem to recall ....


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I was 'lucky' enough to be Tagged by a Leioheterodon madagascariensis Lucky I don't believe there to be any 'Venom' of Sorts administered but its still a nasty bite and She was only around 3 1/2Ft.


----------



## grahamhypher (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, maybe not then. Oh well back to drawing board!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

grahamhypher said:


> Maybe I've been lucky, but I never even came close to getting bitten. I had no reason to be near one where there was any real possibility. Does anyone get bitten by Hognoses? I'm not being saracastic, it really never crossed my mind.


I had a very bad bite, spending 7 hours in hospital. Swollen hand which went grey, black knuckles and red lines running up my arm from the bite. As a species they are very much under respected in terms of their bite..
I know of another case in which the victim was left with a permanently impaired immune system after a nasicus bite.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ian14 said:


> I had a very bad bite, spending 7 hours in hospital. Swollen hand which went grey, black knuckles and red lines running up my arm from the bite. As a species they are very much under respected in terms of their bite..
> I know of another case in which the victim was left with a permanently impaired immune system after a nasicus bite.


they don't even have grooved fangs, let alone a venom gland.

I do feel sorry for those who get injured by anything. 

How strong must the toxin be to cause such a reaction without any form of true injection?

The symptoms described more resemble a bite from one of the milder vipers i.e._Trimeresurus_ are we actually saying the hognose saliva is stronger than the venom of a viper if it causes similar issues without the quantity or injection. 

I use to breed Hogs many years ago and also knew many people that did. We all got bit many times and not once did anyone think the bite was anything more than a normal bite.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Have you got any pictures Ian? Not doubting you just curious to see that!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ex0tic said:


> Have you got any pictures Ian? Not doubting you just curious to see that!




I seem to recall seeing them at the time unless it was another instance .

They were pretty horrific ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ex0tic said:


> Have you got any pictures Ian? Not doubting you just curious to see that!


Why? That's weird.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

May weird to you Stephen but I am curious to see what the worst damage a Non-DWA Venomous snake can do... As my Madagascan was a dry bite I believe.


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

ian14 said:


> I had a very bad bite, spending 7 hours in hospital. Swollen hand which went grey, black knuckles and red lines running up my arm from the bite. As a species they are very much under respected in terms of their bite..
> I know of another case in which the victim was left with a permanently impaired immune system after a nasicus bite.


I remember a case a few years ago, where someone's partner had a very bad reaction to a Hoggy bite. They documented it on a forum, so I'm guessing a few of you will of seen it as well.
Possibly, it's like hay fever or other allergies, as in, most won't even notice and some will suffer with varying degrees of severity.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> they don't even have grooved fangs, let alone a venom gland.
> 
> I do feel sorry for those who get injured by anything.
> 
> ...


They possess Duvernoys gland, as with any other rear fanged species, including species that have caused human fatalities.

If you look at hognose fangs, they are in fact hinged. Then look at the history of envenomated bites. All were instances involving feeding. I strongly suspect that they have an element of control over when to use the rear fangs, which would explain why most hog bites have no symptoms.

In my case, I had put some mice in the freezer then was asked to hold a hog while it's owner cleaned the viv. It clearly thought my finger was food, so my fault entirely. I had the worst head ache ever and an intense pins and needles sensation in the affected arm.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ian14 said:


> They possess Duvernoys gland, as with any other rear fanged species, including species that have caused human fatalities.
> 
> If you look at hognose fangs, they are in fact hinged. Then look at the history of envenomated bites. All were instances involving feeding. I strongly suspect that they have an element of control over when to use the rear fangs, which would explain why most hog bites have no symptoms.
> 
> In my case, I had put some mice in the freezer then was asked to hold a hog while it's owner cleaned the viv. It clearly thought my finger was food, so my fault entirely. I had the worst head ache ever and an intense pins and needles sensation in the affected arm.


Yes they posses a Duvernoys gland, this is not a venom gland.

How strong do you think the saliva must be to cause this type of reaction?

I've had venom on cuts from reasonably toxic animals and the reaction was far less than you describe. 

Your bite sounds like a acute reaction to a complex protein in the saliva, similar to the reaction some people have to things like peanuts, rather than an envenomation.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Yes they posses a Duvernoys gland, this is not a venom gland.
> 
> How strong do you think the saliva must be to cause this type of reaction?
> 
> ...


OK. So species such as the boomslang, twig snake and tiger keelback, all colubrids, and with Duvernoys gland, are not venomous then?
I ask because all three have caused human deaths due to envenomation. 
You suggest that I had an acute reaction to a complex protein. Well, I would suggest that is just being pedantic. Because venom is just a complex protein. Therefore, an acute reaction to a complex protein is frankly the same as envenomation.


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

How long can they be left for? From what I've seen they need to feed ~3 times per week?



Calli1984 said:


> I'd say crested gecko. Just needs a small exo terra, bang some soil and sticks in and they eat powdered food you mix with water. You can go on holiday and just give it a heavy spray of water and put some cling film over the vent mesh. You don't need any special lights or heat unless it gets really cold at night you can stick a little heat mat on the side if it does


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

hoopdad said:


> How long can they be left for? From what I've seen they need to feed ~3 times per week?


Yes, you are right. Should be fed every other day.


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks - it was just the previous comment saying you can go away and leave them, surprised me - we can leave our corn, but then s/he feeds much less frequently.



ian14 said:


> Yes, you are right. Should be fed every other day.


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Not a snake man but the current hot favourite beginner snake seems to be the Russian rat snake? Astonishingly chilled by all accounts. 
Cresties can do perfectly well on a powdered diet although I think they do benefit from occasionally having live food. I'd also say they need uv and would use a ceramic on stat but there is considerable debate around that.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Not a snake man but the current hot favourite beginner snake seems to be the Russian rat snake? Astonishingly chilled by all accounts.
> Cresties can do perfectly well on a powdered diet although I think they do benefit from occasionally having live food. I'd also say they need uv and would use a ceramic on stat but there is considerable debate around that.


Russians are beautiful snakes.
As for cresties, they need Uv to metabolise calcium. And yes, they do need heat. I keep gargoyles, and lots of literature says they are, like cresties, fine at room temperature. Mine refused to eat until they had a heater put in to provide a basking area of around 85.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Have you thought of a Variable King? Nice temperaments and stay relatively small, come in lots of stunning colours-do a search on here for some pics.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe a lovely natured Trans Peco rat snake ?!?

Beautiful looking and amazingly friendly temperament . There is Blonde versio for sale as we speak in our classifieds - £50 !!


----------

